# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  فرم شخصی ساز برنامه سازی کنکور (واجب الدانلود 1400)

## mahdi_artur

*سلام بچه های 1400 و 99
تابستون سال قبل فرم شخصی سازی رو طراحی کردم که تمام نیاز های برنامه نویسی یک فرد رو چه قبل ، چه حین و چه بعد از اجرا برطرف میکرد.
در این فرم شخصی ساز برنامه ریزی قسمت های مختلفی قرار گرفته که نیاز به معرفی دارند تا بهترین بازدهی رو ازشون بگیرید
لذا سعی میکنم در پست های بعدی و در آینده توضیحات بیشتری در موردش بدم، (شایدم یک راهنما برای پر کردنش پی دی اف کنم)

برنامه های از پیش نوشته شده به درد کنکور نمیخورن
برنامه های بلند مدت برنامه نیستند! فقط یکسری بودجه بندی محسوب میشن که هر موسسه و هر مشاوری میتونه به شما تحمیل کنه
برنامه سازی درست باعث موفقیت میشه  و بهترین برنامه ساز هم خود دانش آموز هست
برنامه سازی باید روزانه باشه و هر روز کار هایی که قراره انجام بشن رو اولویت بندی کنید و شروع به اجرا کنید و هر شب اجراتون رو مورد سنجش قرار بدین تا رشد کنید.

طی 1 سال حدود 3200 دانش آموز به صورت آزمایشی این فرم رو پر کردند و درصد عملگرایی شون افزایش داشته، شما با داشتن یک بودجه بندی کلی از دروس میتونید این فرم رو شخصی سازی کنید و به صورت خود مشاور در طی یک سال فرم رو پیوسته ارتقا بدید و حتی خودتون بهش قسمت هایی رو اضافه کنید،
هر صفحه مربوط به اجرای یک روزتون هست.

دوستان حتی اگر بهترین برنامه ریز ایران برنامه از پیش نوشته شده اش رو در اختیار شما قرار بده (که 90 درصد مشاورین همین کار رو میکنن) بازم تا زمانی که خودتون برنامه رو شخصی سازی نکنید به دردتون نمیخوره، ما چیزی به اسم برنامه ریزی شخصی و خصوصی در ایران نداریم، اکثر مشاورین کنکور بودجه بندی تحویل شما میدن و هزینه های میلیونی پرداخت میشه واسه یک بودجه بندی ساده که به راحتی خودتون میتونستید شخصی سازیش کنید، اگر هم مشکلتون از حیث اجرایی باشه بازم میتونم بگم 80 درصد مشاورای معروف چیزی به اسم چکینگ و این حرفا واسشون شوخی بیش نیست. 

دانلود فرم شخصی ساز:
*

----------


## stalin

با احترام به زحماتت
دفتر برنامه ریزی هست
 برنامه بلندمدت آزمون هست!
برنامه مشاور گاهن هست!!
و.... 
زیاد درگیر حاشیه نشیم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> با احترام به زحماتت
> دفتر برنامه ریزی هست
>  برنامه بلندمدت آزمون هست!
> برنامه مشاور گاهن هست!!
> و.... 
> زیاد درگیر حاشیه نشیم


آب هست
نفت هست
زمین هست
زیاد درگیر حاشیه نشیم

یاد جملات مسئولین افتادم :Yahoo (22): 

پ.ن: خیلی از کنکوریای 1400 دیگه کم کم شروع میکنن واسه کنکورشون شاید اولین دغدغه شون برنامه ریزی باشه و حاشیه ای که این تاپیک ایجاد میکنه کمکشون کنه به بلوغ در برنامه سازی برسن و دست مشاورین از سرشون برداشته بشه تا کمی نفس بکشن :Yahoo (22):

----------


## stalin

زخم خوردم که میگم!
البته درمورد کنکوریای 1400 حق با شماست

----------


## -SmS-

ممنون بابت موضوع تایپک که برای این زمان خیلی مناسبه. حتما اون توضیحات رو قرار بدین چون اینجوری خیلی بی سر و ته هستش.
درمورد اون حواشی بیشتر از متن(مشاور،پول و ...) به شکل کلی به شدت موافقم، ولی خب چرا اینجا میگین؟ اصلا گفتنش تو هرجایی چه تاثیری میزاره؟ هیچی! ولی نکته جالب اینجاست که اکثر کسایی که کوچکترین و کم ارزش ترین کاری توی آموزش انجام میدن فوری ژست سوسیال دموکراسی به خودشون میگیرن و شروع میکنن به سخنرانی که بقیه دارن با همین کاری که من میکنم چند میلیون پول به جیب میزنن و من فقط به خاطر عدالت آموزشی و دانش آموزا و رضای خدا دارم مجانی کار میکنم و شما تا زندگیتون رو مدیون من هستین(اینو تو دلشون میگن!).یکی نیست بگه آخه رابین هود های گرامی، مگه کسی مجبورتون کرده؟ چرا انقد مستقیم و غیر مستقیم منت میذارین؟به خدا اگه اینا رو نگین بیشتر ازتون تشکر میکنن و چیزی از ارزش های کارتون کم نمیشه. البته اینا یه چیزی تو مایه های درد دل بود و ایشالا شما جزو این ایثارگران عرصه علم نیستی.موفق باشین.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ممنون بابت موضوع تایپک که برای این زمان خیلی مناسبه. حتما اون توضیحات رو قرار بدین چون اینجوری خیلی بی سر و ته هستش.
> درمورد اون حواشی بیشتر از متن(مشاور،پول و ...) به شکل کلی به شدت موافقم، ولی خب چرا اینجا میگین؟ اصلا گفتنش تو هرجایی چه تاثیری میزاره؟ هیچی! ولی نکته جالب اینجاست که اکثر کسایی که کوچکترین و کم ارزش ترین کاری توی آموزش انجام میدن فوری ژست سوسیال دموکراسی به خودشون میگیرن و شروع میکنن به سخنرانی که بقیه دارن با همین کاری که من میکنم چند میلیون پول به جیب میزنن و من فقط به خاطر عدلات آموزشی و دانش آموزا و رضای خدا دارم مجانی کار میکنم و شما تا زندگیتون رو مدیون من هستین(اینو تو دلشون میگن!).یکی نیست بگه خب کسی مگه مجبورتون کرده؟ چرا انقد مستقیم و غیر مستقیم منت میذارین؟به خدا اگه اینا رو نگین بیشتر ازتون تشکر میکنن و چیزی از ارزش های کارتون کم نیشه. البته اینا یه چیزی تو پایه های درد دل بود و ایشالا شما اینطوری نیستی.موفق باشین.


راستش من نویسنده خوبی نیستم، 
یعنی در طراحی و ایده پردازی شاید خوب باشم ولی در نویسندگی و بیان مطلب بدون هیچ اغراقی به شدت ضعیفم و همین موضوع باعث میشه اکثر مخاطبینی که متن های بنده رو مطالعه می کنند دچار ابهام بین دو مطلب مختلف و ... بشن.
منظور بنده از حرف های قسمت دوم ، این بود که دانش آموزان جدید که قصد گرفتن مشاور و شرکت در طرح های مختلف رو دارند با سبک سنگین کردن همه جوانب و هدف خودشون قبل از این که صرفا  بواسطه حرف های یکی از دوستان یکی از اعضای فامیل یا حتی یک تبلیغ اینستاگرامی جذب حرف ها ، صحبت ها و وعده های یک مشاور بشن ، در بحث برنامه ریزی و نحوه ی درست برنامه سازی و فاکتور های متنوع و مهمی که پیرامونش وجود داره تحقیق کنند، برای اکثریت بچه ها این موضوع بوده که شخصا در بسیاری از موارد شخص به درجه ای از برنامه ریزی رسیده باشه که به مشاور خودش مشاوره بده، این نشون میده که واقعا نیاز به ولخرجی و هزینه کردن های فراوان اونم در این شرایط اقتصادی نیست و واقعا هر شخصی میتونه خودش برنامه ریز خودش باشه و صرفا برای رفع اشکالات احتمالی از کسی که کارش رو بلد باشه کمک بگیره، دقیقا منظور بنده این بود، واقعیت قضیه این هست که 99 درصد بچه هایی که استارت مطالعه رو میزنند بدون هیچ فکر کردن و بدون هیچ آگاهی به موضوع مشاوره و چشم بسته با بهانه این که صحبت در باب نحوه برنامه ریزی و مطالعه در ارتباط با نحوه مطالعه دروس و زمینه های پیرامون این قضیه بر دوش شخص مشاور هست ، مشاوره حضوری یا غیر حضوری و ... میگیرن ولی در اکثر مواقع نتیجه بخشی وجود نداره چون طرفین بار انجام هر مسئولیتی رو وظیفه طرف مقابل میبینن.

----------


## -SmS-

> راستش من نویسنده خوبی نیستم، 
> یعنی در طراحی و ایده پردازی شاید خوب باشم ولی در نویسندگی و بیان مطلب بدون هیچ اغراقی به شدت ضعیفم و همین موضوع باعث میشه اکثر مخاطبینی که متن های بنده رو مطالعه می کنند دچار ابهام بین دو مطلب مختلف و ... بشن.
> منظور بنده از حرف های قسمت دوم ، این بود که دانش آموزان جدید که قصد گرفتن مشاور و شرکت در طرح های مختلف رو دارند با سبک سنگین کردن همه جوانب و هدف خودشون قبل از این که صرفا  بواسطه حرف های یکی از دوستان یکی از اعضای فامیل یا حتی یک تبلیغ اینستاگرامی جذب حرف ها ، صحبت ها و وعده های یک مشاور بشن ، در بحث برنامه ریزی و نحوه ی درست برنامه سازی و فاکتور های متنوع و مهمی که پیرامونش وجود داره تحقیق کنند، برای اکثریت بچه ها این موضوع بوده که شخصا در بسیاری از موارد شخص به درجه ای از برنامه ریزی رسیده باشه که به مشاور خودش مشاوره بده، این نشون میده که واقعا نیاز به ولخرجی و هزینه کردن های فراوان اونم در این شرایط اقتصادی نیست و واقعا هر شخصی میتونه خودش برنامه ریز خودش باشه و صرفا برای رفع اشکالات احتمالی از کسی که کارش رو بلد باشه کمک بگیره، دقیقا منظور بنده این بود، واقعیت قضیه این هست که 99 درصد بچه هایی که استارت مطالعه رو میزنند بدون هیچ فکر کردن و بدون هیچ آگاهی به موضوع مشاوره و چشم بسته با بهانه این که صحبت در باب نحوه برنامه ریزی و مطالعه در ارتباط با نحوه مطالعه دروس و زمینه های پیرامون این قضیه بر دوش شخص مشاور هست ، مشاوره حضوری یا غیر حضوری و ... میگیرن ولی در اکثر مواقع نتیجه بخشی وجود نداره چون طرفین بار انجام هر مسئولیتی رو وظیفه طرف مقابل میبینن.


درباره بخش اول حرفتون، اصلا بحث ابهام مطرح نیست. چیزایی که من نوشتم به هیچ عنوان قضاوت شما نبود چون نه من قاضیم نه میشه کسی رو با چندتا جمله تو اینترنت قضاوت کرد. حتی قضاوت حرفاتون هم نبود. فقط با خوندن نوشتتون این مطالب به ذهنم اومد و دیدم باید بنویسمشون. حتی آخر نظرم هم گفتم مخاطب اون بخش حرفام شما نیستی.
درمورد مشاور هم دوباره میگم باهاتون به شدت موافقم حتی با این نظر دومتون بیشتر. نه فقط درمورد برنامه ریزی بلکه بقیه مهارت ها مثل شیوه خوندن هر درس،مرور و خلاصه نویسی،روش آزمون دادن و ...
شب خوش.

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## Mothsogling

بچه ها کسی قصد خرید گروهی کلاس انلاین نداره
من تازه اومدم نمیدونم چطور تاپیک بزنم

----------


## ha.hg

up

----------


## مینا0_0

up

----------

